

iPhone 6 Pre-Orders in China Top 20M in 3 Days - downandout
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/10/13/iphone-6-china-20-million-carriers-jd/

======
msie
iPhone: Rumours of my death have been greatly exaggerated.

